# RV books/guides/campgrounds



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

Any recommendations for good RV guides, discussing good places to camp, things to do, maybe even tips on packing certain items, etc?


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Trailer Life has a good list of campgrounds.

We use google.com a lot.... just a search query of "camping in ______ area" / "camping near ______" "camp grounds near _____" will get all sorts of hits. You get the idea









There are also State Parks and National Parks web sites.

KOA, Good Sam, county parks .... it really does seem like endless possibilites









HTH
sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

If you are a AAA member, they have good guides for travel & camping.
I also find myself using the internet for this type info these days.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I use the internet almost solely for finding campgrounds/resorts. Once I find several campgrounds in the areas I am interested in I use RVParkReviews.com to check on how the campgrounds rated by other visitors.

This method has worked pretty well for me so far.

There are also books like woodalls and trailer life that will give you a static listing and rating.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When I was in California I found an outstanding rating book, I know its been mentioned here but I can't remember the name right now. Its about 2-3" thick and red, great comments and reviews not only for true campgrounds but RV spots. I also read several forums, and ask for advice from those that live in the area. I think the best way is to talk to other campers when your off camping, just ask them about their fav campgrounds, few campers don't have at least one fav they will tell you all about. I try to keep maps of places we've been and x out bad sites and circle good once in case anyone ever asks. I have bought the Trailer Life book, doubt I will again. I didn't find the reviews amazingly helpful or organized in a way that made it easy. Perhaps the CD might be better though.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

I believe your thinking of California Camping by Foghorn Outdoors, it is writen by Tom Stienstra and it is a great book for campgrounds and he also has California Hiking you can get a great deal when you buy both on Amazon, or you can find them at most book stores. He also has a Oregon camping book for those north of California.
Rob


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

That's the one Rob! Thanks for jarring my memory, I remember Foghorn Outdoors!


----------



## fletcherdt (May 16, 2004)

We have used Tom Stienstra's books for 10 years. They are awesome! He lists the campsites, gives tons of info on each, includes phone numbers, websites, rv footage restrictions, etc. He has a new book out on campsite guides for the whole west coast, which I promptly snatched up about a month ago.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

CALIFORNIA CAMPING, Is the one. Been using it for tenting, cabins & now the Outback. I got mine @ Costco. We've dog-eared more than a few pages in that baby. Good Luck









Fletch, where did you find the book with the whole West Coast? I'd like to get my hands on that, thanks.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I like Woodall's. They have a website and mail you the book to your door step. They have every park in North America listed with ratings and contact numbers. From there I use the internet.

Thor


----------

